# bringing in a boat on a trailer



## projectboats (Feb 28, 2017)

I will be driving down to PV next November and researching the option of towing an older, relatively inexpensive 20-22' fishing boat. Has anyone done this recently?
I understand it can be done with a TIP. Are there any other options? I will be on a Tourist Visa. The plan is to stay for six months and return again the following winter.

I've read that if I were to return to the US for any period of time, the boat has to leave as well?
It would be preferable to leave the boat in Mexico year round.

Or, Is it possible to just buy a boat down there while on a tourist visa?

Can anyone offer the path of least resistance?

Any advice is much appreciated.

....this is a big learning curve.

thanks in advance.
Duncan


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As I understand it, you may be able to get a 10 year permit for the boat, which would enable you to leave it behind. I am not sure about the trailer. As a foreigner, I do not think that you are allowed to pilot/captain a Mexican vessel.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

10 year permit was $100 can you leave it there for 10 years while going in and out on a 180 day tourist visa's .. IMHO check with local consulate and get it in writing.. Can you purchase boat as a Tourist ? Not as I understand it .. up until 2012 Yes since then NO.. There are THOUSANDS of boats in Mexican waters every day that are operated by foreigners.. Can you hire your boat out for income NO! You Have To Be Born In Mexico To Legally Be A Boat Captain for hire.. BUT You can under the proper circumstances Have own and use your boat as an expat in Mexico.. 
Next on the agenda.. Moorage Fees .. Believe it or not? Moorage fees are often as expensive in Mexico as they are in the USA.. Be Prepared for sticker shock.. Anything left on your boat not tied down screwed down welded on or fiberglassed in , will in time be gone.. Unless your in a Up Scale Marina.. Trailers are a commodity ..Trailer Tires and Wheels are always in high demand .. 





RVGRINGO said:


> As I understand it, you may be able to get a 10 year permit for the boat, which would enable you to leave it behind. I am not sure about the trailer. As a foreigner, I do not think that you are allowed to pilot/captain a Mexican vessel.


----------

